# Evaporating gas from the gas tank.



## Deer180 (Sep 16, 2003)

My JD 180 will evaporate the left over gas between usage even though I have the gas cap on tight and at times even when I turn the gas line valve off. Any suggestions on how to maintain the gas in the tank? I looked and smelled but can't seem to find any leaks. Any ideas?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deer180 _
> *My JD 180 will evaporate the left over gas between usage even though I have the gas cap on tight and at times even when I turn the gas line valve off. Any suggestions on how to maintain the gas in the tank? I looked and smelled but can't seem to find any leaks. Any ideas? *


Check your neighbor's shed.  --- 



Andy


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deer180 _
> *My JD 180 will evaporate the left over gas between usage even though I have the gas cap on tight and at times even when I turn the gas line valve off. Any suggestions on how to maintain the gas in the tank? I looked and smelled but can't seem to find any leaks. Any ideas? *


Check your teenaged sons car. If that fails remove your gas cap and go get a new cap and try that. A lot of times the seals will wear out and you do not even know it. Or pull the key out and insert it into a new tractor problem solved:shower:


----------

